# Front end problem???



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay I will try to describe it the best I can. When I turn my wheel hard to lock left or right, the truck kinda "stumbles" on its self. It almost feels the same as when you turn hard in 4x4 on dry pavement. It feels like the front end grabs real hard, like the wheel is gonna break off sideways or something. I do know the tires it has on it right now are most definatly not the right ones for the truck. They were on there when I bought it. It calls for load range E tires, but it has C tires on it. The steering isnt loose or off center. Nor does it pull at all. It is just concerning to me and would appreciate any info on this. Im sorry I cant describe it any better.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is this something that just started all of a sudden? Or do you think that maybe you just noticed it, but the truck could have been doing it for a while?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;380547 said:


> Okay I will try to describe it the best I can. When I turn my wheel hard to lock left or right, the truck kinda "stumbles" on its self. It almost feels the same as when you turn hard in 4x4 on dry pavement. It feels like the front end grabs real hard, like the wheel is gonna break off sideways or something. I do know the tires it has on it right now are most definatly not the right ones for the truck. They were on there when I bought it. It calls for load range E tires, but it has C tires on it. The steering isnt loose or off center. Nor does it pull at all. It is just concerning to me and would appreciate any info on this. Im sorry I cant describe it any better.


Is this problem on your 2500hd 2000 ? Tire range would not cause a torque up - unless they are running near flat. Have you checked your cv joints? anything look broken?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B, the truck did it very slightly a month ago, but it has gotten worse now. 

ScottL, the truck is a regular 2500 nonHD. My tires are not flat, but they dont hold the air pressure of a E range tire, which led me to this. My CV joints, according to the dealership I got it from in December, which I have a receipt to prove, that they are fine. There is nothing damaged or broken up front at all. It doesnt vibrate, pull or anything when I drive, just does this when I make sharp turns in a lot or backing out of a drive. It does it in 2wd and 4wd. And only when the wheels are turned to lock or very close to it. It is irritating to say the least. I am confused as to what it may be??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If it's gotten worse, then I'd think you definitely have something wearing. Three questions, 1) Have you checked the ball joint's lately? Worn BJ's could cause it to hop with the wheel's cranked but not necessarily make it steer funny so you couldn't tell they were worn by how it steer's. 2) Does your truck have the locking rear differential? 3) Can you feel it more in the steering wheel or does it feel like it's in the whole truck?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B;380779 said:


> If it's gotten worse, then I'd think you definitely have something wearing. Three questions, 1) Have you checked the ball joint's lately? Worn BJ's could cause it to hop with the wheel's cranked but not necessarily make it steer funny so you couldn't tell they were worn by how it steer's. 2) Does your truck have the locking rear differential? 3) Can you feel it more in the steering wheel or does it feel like it's in the whole truck?


No I have not checked the ball joints yet. What would be the best way to check them?? As far as I know, according to what I found through the RPO's that it has the 4.10 gears but no locker. I feel it in the wheel mostly, but the whole truck jerks really hard when it happens.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the transfer case stuck in 4X4 (not the shifter) jack up 1 (one) front wheel and spin it by hand. If it don't spin you in 4X4. Or you have a have shaft U joint that is bad. lift both front wheels and turn the steering wheel all the way over, now spin the tires, the side with the bad U-joint will bind as you rotate the tire.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

theplowmeister;380793 said:


> Is the transfer case stuck in 4X4 (not the shifter) jack up 1 (one) front wheel and spin it by hand. If it don't spin you in 4X4. Or you have a have shaft U joint that is bad. lift both front wheels and turn the steering wheel all the way over, now spin the tires, the side with the bad U-joint will bind as you rotate the tire.


nope it is not in 4x4. I have the on the dash push button shift. If there was an issue, the lights would flash. My u-joints on the drive shafts are a month or so old. I dont have u-joints in my axle shafts due to I have IFS. So I have the CV shafts instead. Thank you though:waving:


----------



## brockh (Mar 4, 2007)

B&B, could you please instant message me [email protected]


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Check your idler arm and pitman arm. I have replaced quite a few on 2500HD's this year. I had one truck that did almost the same thing your truck is doing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you go about checking your idler arm and pitman arm?? Or is this something better left to a shop??


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

How's your tire wear? My Silverado will do something similar to what you're experiencing when my front tires get worn towards the outside. It goes away when I rotate them. 

Buck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, mine wear to the outside. I am gonna get new ones soon


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;380859 said:


> How do you go about checking your idler arm and pitman arm?? Or is this something better left to a shop??


The best way to check some of this stuff is to jack up the front of the truck and place it on jack stand's. Place the stands all the way to the end of the bottom control arms as you can, right next to the tire's.Doing this will keep the suspension closer to the actual ride height rather than letting it hang which can affect your tests. To check the BJ's, grab the tire at the 12:00 and 6:00 o'clock positions and try to rock the tire in and out by pulling out on the bottom while pushing in on the top, then push/pull in the exact opposite directions.Basically your trying to rock the tire in and out. If you feel the tire "rocking", then either the BJ's are worn or the wheel bearing is worn. While you have the truck on the stand's I'd check the CV's too like plowmeitser said earlier. To check the CV's do just like he said, Turn the steering to full lock and rotate the tire by hand. Can you feel any tight spot's while rotating the tire? Turn the steering the other way to full lock and check it again. Do both side's, in both directions. To check the idler and pitman arm's, the truck should be on the ground. Have a helper "wiggle" the steering wheel back and forth about 2" while you watch the idler and the pitman arms where they connect to the center link bar that goes from one side of the truck to the other. Also check the body of the idler arm for any up and down movement where it pivot's on the bracket that's bolted to the frame.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks alot guys:salute: As soon as it gets a little warmer outside, I will take a look at it. Whatever I find out, I will post back on here.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*help*

what ended up being the problem cause i think my truck is doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, it needed new tires, idler and pitman arms, swaybar bolts and bushings. Then a good front end alignment. No more problems now!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Good to hear you got it all fixed up. Around here we consider pitman and idler arm replacemet as normal "maintanence" items on the IFS GM's when runnin' a plow  .


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;392751 said:


> Well, it needed new tires, idler and pitman arms, swaybar bolts and bushings. Then a good front end alignment. No more problems now!!!


How much did that all end up costing you to have done? I think that sounds like the problem ive been having


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;392826 said:


> How much did that all end up costing you to have done? I think that sounds like the problem ive been having


Mike, it cost me 600 bucks to get done. Dont know if that was high or low. It is a very, very common plague among IFS GM plow trucks. As B&B stated, consider it normal maintenance


----------

